# Accutane



## jcar1016 (Jun 5, 2010)

A New Jersey jury has awarded $25.16 million in damages in an Accutane lawsuit, which alleged that the acne drug caused the plaintiff to develop inflammatory bowel disease. 
The verdict was handed down this week in a New Jersey Superior Court, following the retrial of a case brought by Andrew McCarrell, 38, of Birmingham, Alabama. McCarrell originally won a $2.62 million award against Roche in 2007, but the company got that verdict overturned and the case was sent back for a retrial.
Roche faces nearly 1,000 lawsuits over Accutane, which has been associated with bowel problems, depression and birth defects. All of the lawsuits include allegations that Roche failed to adequately warn users about potential Accutane side effects. The company has lost all six cases that have gone to trial so far, with verdicts totaling $56 million, according to a report by *Bloomberg News*. One of those verdicts, with a $7.2 million award, has been overturned by a Florida appeals court.
McCarrell claimed that he contracted inflammatory bowel disease after taking the drug for acne in 1995. He underwent five surgeries and had his colon removed as a result, the lawsuit claimed. The jury awarded him $25 million for compensatory damages and $159,000 for medical expenses.
Roche has said they will appeal the verdict again, arguing that the drug carried a warning about the risk of inflammatory bowel disease. However, jurors told Bloomberg News after the verdict that the label warnings did not clearly indicate the risk.
Accutane has been used by more than 16 million people worldwide since it was first introduced in the early 1980s as a treatment for severe acne. An Accutane recall was issued by Roche in June 2009, citing the cost of defending Accutane injury suits as a factor in the decision to discontinue the medication in the United States.
Adding to the problems with Accutane, *Health Canada issued a warning* last week about reports of severe skin reactions, including sometimes fatal reaction known as *Stevens-Johnson Syndrome from Accutane*. At least 66 reports of Accutane skin reactions were identified by Health Canada, including adults and children, with two of the cases resulting in death.
*Stevens-Johnson syndrome (SJS)* is a severe skin reaction that occurs as a side effect of several medications. It is highly debilitating and causes the skin to burn from the inside out, producing blisters, severe rashes and the skin may begin to separate from the body. When the skin lesions affect more than 30% of the body, the condition is referred to as *Toxic Epidermal Necrolysis (TEN)*. Treatment in a hospital Intensive Care Unit (ICU) or Burn Unit is often required, and the conditions can be fatal in many cases.




Just thought this was interesting


----------



## unclem (Jun 6, 2010)

this is why roche took accutane off the american market. now all you get is the generics. there just as good though but i never tried them. imo


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 6, 2010)

I've used the stuff and thought it was amaze'n. Guess I was extremely careful because the instructions mentioned some Hella sides. But I thought it was a great product.

Peace and Love


----------



## Curt James (Jun 6, 2010)

^Agreed. Accutane stopped my cystic acne (on my back ) DEAD IN ITS TRACKS! I used it for less than the entire bottle and have had next to zero recurrence of those issues. Nothing short of a miracle, imo.

The dermatologist had me going to the local hospital for regular blood tests. I believe the drug is tough on a liver and so monitoring was required? Whatever the case, this drug works. I remember being advised to stay out of the sun. Forget the other recommendations as it's been nearly 30 years since I used this product but, again, it was a godsend.

Those pursuing a lawsuit are probably the same people who _tanned _while using the product or some other equally idiotic move.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

it came out in beginning of 1982 i was one of the 1,000 study subjects in clinical trials and it worked but at 80mg top dose for the 20weeks ive had to continue to use it but at much lower dosages. ive used oh, about, 20 times since then. it gets better as i fossillize, lol, but it does mess with your lipids and hepatic enzymes. so they just want you in normal ranges cause it can cause a heart attack rarely. but its one of the true miricle drugs of the 20th and 21st century. but u know lawmakers got to get there hands in there and fuck it up for everybody. aspirin kills more people per yr than accutane. wheres the commin sense you old toenails.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> *it came out in beginning of 1982 i was one of the 1,000 study subjects in clinical trials* and it worked but at 80mg top dose for the 20weeks ive had to continue to use it but at much lower dosages. ive used oh, about, 20 times since then. it gets better as i fossillize, lol, but it does mess with your lipids and hepatic enzymes. so they just want you in normal ranges cause it can cause a heart attack rarely. but its one of the true miricle drugs of the 20th and 21st century. but u know lawmakers got to get there hands in there and fuck it up for everybody. aspirin kills more people per yr than accutane. wheres the commin sense you old toenails.



I used it in 1984. Loved it. Saw a brochure for the drug at the printing company where I worked. Took the brochure to my dermatologist and asked if we could give it a shot. That drug was a true miracle for me, but that Toxic Epidermal Necrolysis sounds pretty horrifying.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I used it in 1984. Loved it. Saw a brochure for the drug at the printing company where I worked. Took the brochure to my dermatologist and asked if we could give it a shot. That drug was a true miracle for me, but that Toxic Epidermal Necrolysis sounds pretty horrifying.


 
that is a rare side effect, most common are chapped lips, ie chapstick, mild to severe nosebleeds get them during leg days fuck it, tilt your head back, used to be tilt forward but no its back and pinch nostrils stops. peeling of palms and soles of feet, thinning hair. decrease in night vision, i get that but not to, to bad but it comes on like sarms4 all of a sudden. iam on 10mg ed or eod after a month of ed use no sides but decrease in night vision and dry brain syndrome, keep plenty of fluids in you. but it is the only tried and true medical miricle for those suffering from cystic acne, you want to avoid the crater like scares that can form, thank god i didnt get anything that a tca peel didnt clear up one use, boy that shit really makes you looked like you fucked yourself up permentaly but after 7-10 days the scabs are gone and all the pit scars are gone. its a strong acid peel you can do at home but i suggest a fan near you because when applied it stings like a bitch. imho

ps.....iam going to try and spell it curt, trichlorocedicacid, tca. get it at bettercomplexions.com dont go higher than 50% tca or your not going to tolerate the pain. and dont call me feminium. my fucking spelling is aweful, it used to be good, wtf!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Agreed. Accutane stopped my cystic acne (on my back ) DEAD IN ITS TRACKS! I used it for less than the entire bottle and have had next to zero recurrence of those issues. Nothing short of a miracle, imo.
> 
> The dermatologist had me going to the local hospital for regular blood tests. I believe the drug is tough on a liver and so monitoring was required? Whatever the case, this drug works. I remember being advised to stay out of the sun. Forget the other recommendations as it's been nearly 30 years since I used this product but, again, it was a godsend.
> 
> Those pursuing a lawsuit are probably the same people who _tanned _while using the product or some other equally idiotic move.


 

It is extremely hard on the liver as well as your lipid profile.


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Accutant helped with my acne back when it was on the market and you coulud get it from your dermatologist. granted i had to take two blood tests a month while on it.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> Accutant helped with my acne back when it was on the market and you coulud get it from your dermatologist. granted i had to take two blood tests a month while on it.


 
the bloods are checking for cholesterol i range 125-200, triglycerides50-150, hdl 40-60, ldl 0-100, ratio < =5.0, vldl 5.0 - 40.0 calculated if my mind serves me right, could be slightly off but i think this is it oh, and protein in urine. dont drink milk because that will throw off the protein in urine diff. and your hepatic enzymes will be off if your not taking well to accutane. if your in the 30-50 i think your ok on all your 4 functional tests.


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup pretty much, they were full blood profiles and man oh man did the accutane mess meup while on it. Bloody noses 2 times a day and massive dry skin.


----------



## 07bobber (Jul 9, 2010)

I used when i was a teenanger, dont think I have any side effects


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> *strong acid peel *you can do at home



Thanks for the info, but not happening. lol

My scarring is minimal or nothing I'm especially uncomfortable with.



ChocolateThunder said:


> It is extremely hard on the liver as well as your lipid profile.



I heard that as well. Last checked (May 2006), my triglycerides were 50, total cholesterol was 143, HDL was 58, LDL was 75.



GXR64 said:


> Accutant helped with my acne back when it was on the market and you coulud get it from your dermatologist. granted i had to take two blood tests a month while on it.



It's been 20-plus years, but I remember getting blood tests done as well.



GXR64 said:


> Yup pretty much, they were full blood profiles and  man oh man did the accutane mess meup while on it. *Bloody noses 2 times a  day and massive dry skin.*



I don't recall a single bloody nose, but _did _suffer the super dry skin.


----------



## getbigmuscles (Jul 9, 2010)

thats crazy


----------



## getbigmuscles (Jul 9, 2010)

I took that for a while and its hard core side effects were high i had to discontinue


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, hard core sides (didn't kill myself though) but it works!


----------



## getbigmuscles (Jul 9, 2010)

yea but i never got any serious sides only head achs and back achs and once i had blood in my stowl thats what scared me and i stoped and i havent had no problems since


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

getbigmuscles said:


> yea but i never got any serious sides only head achs and back achs and once i had blood in my stowl thats what scared me and i stoped and i havent had no problems since


 

 god iam glad you stopped when you did , dont ever take again , no matter what, please.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thanks for the info, but not happening. lol
> 
> My scarring is minimal or nothing I'm especially uncomfortable with.
> 
> ...


 
 ahhh come on curt, we can both do it at the same time, our tca peel , like the buddy system lmao. i dont have it bad either but iam self consious about acne i guess. its all gone now. i had minor pit action but it took it right away but i looked like i was burned in a fire for 7-10 days i was shitting bricks i thought i fucked up my face but nothing but redness for 3 months, i packed it on with pads. " oh youll have minor skin burning" you fucker it felt like i was on fire and my skin went white right away, sounds good dont it curt, lol. jk.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

they did come out with a study in the new england journal of medicine. it said it can lead to cataracts in your 60s if you took it when you were young, dont know wasnt conclusive enough in my mind. they followed people until they hit 50 and came to conclusion. sounds like it might have some merrit. but it was not a doulble blind study. just a (1) group of volunteers that took the drug when they were young. 76% had the developement of occular presentations. who knows.


----------



## getbigmuscles (Jul 9, 2010)

Yea man never again will I do that its horrible


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

getbigmuscles said:


> Yea man never again will I do that its horrible


 
 you would of had colon problems for life so great job on watching for the sides and putting 2 and 2 together bro.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> they did come out with a study in the new england journal of medicine.



Never _did _trust those rascally New Englanders. 



unclem said:


> it said it can lead to cataracts in your 60s



Meh. 

I've been meaning to get that RK surgery.

Seriously, _life _is a side effect. We'll all get something sooner or later.

And a chemical peel buddy treatment? Well, as tempting as that sounds...



*NO THANKS!*


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

i read your lipids wrong curt i thought your trig were 143, totals r excellent you have a very healthy heart. all in normal ranges. i like them numbers.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2010)

Fuck the people suing the makers of acutaine. It was made blatantly aware to everyone, I thought, that the drug is dangerous. Nothing in life is free. For it to do what it does, you take certain risk.


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fuck the people suing the makers of acutaine. It was made blatantly aware to everyone, I thought, that the drug is dangerous. Nothing in life is free. For it to do what it does, you take certain risk.


 
 couldnt agree with you more bro. u hit the nail on the head.


----------

